# Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) Summary



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*NHTSA.GOV info on 2004 Phaetons*

has anybody researched Phaetons on the nhtsa.dot.gov site.  Since I have been having this TPMS system issue and wheel failure. I check the site and this is what I found on Phaetons.

Electrical system
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0504 Date of Bulletin: AUG 12, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10016492 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
INTERVENTION LOAD MANAGEMENT. ELECTRICAL CONSUMER MALFUNCTIONS, MESSAGE IN MFI ALERTING DRIVER THAT ELECTRICAL CONSUMERS ARE BEING SHUT DOWN, VEHICLE WILL NOT START. *TT 


Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0401 Date of Bulletin: JUL 08, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10016039 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
INSTRUMENT CLUSTER DISPLAY DISTORTION. *TT 


Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0502 Date of Bulletin: JAN 14, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10012457 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
DIAGNOSTIC TROUBLE CODE (DTC) P1603 (18011) STORED IN DTC MEMORY. *TT 

AIR BAGS:FRONTAL:SENSOR/CONTROL MODULE
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0401 Date of Bulletin: FEB 02, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10006080 
Component: AIR BAGS:FRONTAL:SENSOR/CONTROL MODULE 
Summary: 
AFTER REPLACEMENT OF THE PASSENGER OCCUPANT DETECTION SYSTEM (PODS), THE PASSENGER SEAT BOLSTER OR THE AIRBAG CONTROL MODULE, FAULT CODE 02511 014 - SEAT OCCUPIED RECOGNITION CONTROL MODULE FAULTY - APPEARS. *TT 
Electrical systems"
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0403 Date of Bulletin: NOV 19, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011556 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:IGNITION 
Summary: 
IGNITION KEY EMERGENCY RELEASE REVISION. *TC 
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0402 Date of Bulletin: FEB 06, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10006078 
Component: EQUIPMENT:ELECTRICAL 
Summary: 
VAS 5051, VAS 5052 GUIDED FAULT FINDING (GFF) DIAGNOSTICS, CONTROL MODULE COMMUNICATION ISSUES. *TT 

TIRESRESSURE MONITORING AND REGULATING SYSTEMS
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0407 Date of Bulletin: DEC 20, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011910 
Component: TIRESRESSURE MONITORING AND REGULATING SYSTEMS 
Summary: 
TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM, MODULE CODING. *TT 


Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0406 Date of Bulletin: DEC 08, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011909 
Component: TIRESRESSURE MONITORING AND REGULATING SYSTEMS 
Summary: 
TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM (TPMS), DIAGNOSING. *TT


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: NHTSA.GOV info on 2004 Phaetons (Kcmover)*

If I'm not mistaken, that's simply a list of every technical bulletin VW has issued for the '04 Phaeton. I believe all manufacturers are required to send NHTSA copies of all their TBs, and NHTSA posts them on its website. I don't think it indicates that NHTSA has done any investigating or found any problem with anything.


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: NHTSA.GOV info on 2004 Phaetons (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Wish there was one about my persistant, recurring Check Engine Light issue. Five times in 7k miles.









Then I would recommend you "check the engine."


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NHTSA.GOV info on 2004 Phaetons (dtwphaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtwphaeton* »_If I'm not mistaken, that's simply a list of every technical bulletin VW has issued for the '04 Phaeton...

You are correct, that is exactly what it is - simply a listing of all the technical bulletins (TBs) that VW has released for the car. The fact that VW has released a TB does not mean, _a priori,_ that a problem exists. For example, the TB about the TPMS simply explains in detail how to troubleshoot and adapt the system - something we have already covered here on the forum.
Below are some links to threads here in the Phaeton forum where you can find (and download) the above-mentioned TBs. Most of these are already listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).
Electrical system
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0504 Date of Bulletin: AUG 12, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10016492 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
INTERVENTION LOAD MANAGEMENT. ELECTRICAL CONSUMER MALFUNCTIONS, MESSAGE IN MFI ALERTING DRIVER THAT ELECTRICAL CONSUMERS ARE BEING SHUT DOWN, VEHICLE WILL NOT START. *TT 
Read this thread, TB is attached: TB: Intervention Load Management on the Phaeton.
---------------------------------
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0401 Date of Bulletin: JUL 08, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10016039 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
INSTRUMENT CLUSTER DISPLAY DISTORTION. *TT
Read this thread, TB is summarized and referred to: How to reset the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24).
------------------------
Technical Bulletin about the Phaeton Clock running slow (not mentioned above):  Phaeton Technical Bulletin (TB) 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow"
-----------------------
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0407 Date of Bulletin: DEC 20, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011910 
Component: TIRESRESSURE MONITORING AND REGULATING SYSTEMS 
Summary: 
TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM, MODULE CODING. *TT 
_and_
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0406 Date of Bulletin: DEC 08, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011909 
Component: TIRESRESSURE MONITORING AND REGULATING SYSTEMS 
Summary: 
TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM (TPMS), DIAGNOSING. *TT 
Both are here: Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - Design and Function. Please take the time to read all the explanatory information that describes how the TPMS works (higher up on that thread) before you download and read the two TBs, otherwise, you risk becoming living, breathing proof that "a little knowledge is dangerous".
---------------------------
Electrical systems
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0403 Date of Bulletin: NOV 19, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011556 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:IGNITION 
Summary: 
IGNITION KEY EMERGENCY RELEASE REVISION. *TC
This TB describes a production change in the Phaeton. Due to an American law that prohibits the driver from removing the key from the ignition unless the transmission is in Park, the little 'emergency release' hole on the ignition key (similar to the emergency release hole on a floppy disc drive or CD player drive) was deleted from NAR Phaetons beginning with cars built around the start of 2004. There's nothing more to it than that, it's just an advisory note to the technicians.
There are actually two TBs out that address this issue, one is TB 94-04-03 Ignition Key, Emergency Release Revision; the other is TB 48-04-01 Ignition-Starter Switch -415- Deletion of Emergency Key Release Feature. Here's a link to a post with more information about both of them:  Ignition Key Emergency Release
--------------------------
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0502 Date of Bulletin: JAN 14, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10012457 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
DIAGNOSTIC TROUBLE CODE (DTC) P1603 (18011) STORED IN DTC MEMORY. *TT 
AIR BAGS:FRONTAL:SENSOR/CONTROL MODULE
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0401 Date of Bulletin: FEB 02, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10006080 
Component: AIR BAGS:FRONTAL:SENSOR/CONTROL MODULE 
Summary: 
AFTER REPLACEMENT OF THE PASSENGER OCCUPANT DETECTION SYSTEM (PODS), THE PASSENGER SEAT BOLSTER OR THE AIRBAG CONTROL MODULE, FAULT CODE 02511 014 - SEAT OCCUPIED RECOGNITION CONTROL MODULE FAULTY - APPEARS. *TT 
Make : VOLKSWAGEN Model : PHAETON Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC 
Service Bulletin Num : 0402 Date of Bulletin: FEB 06, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10006078 
Component: EQUIPMENT:ELECTRICAL 
Summary: 
VAS 5051, VAS 5052 GUIDED FAULT FINDING (GFF) DIAGNOSTICS, CONTROL MODULE COMMUNICATION ISSUES. *TT
All three of the above TBs address issues that are specific to using the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool. They are not really 'Phaeton' issues, they are VAS 5052 issues. Because very few of us (as owners) use the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool, I have not bothered to post these TBs.
-----------------------
I hope this puts everything in perspective.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:15 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NHTSA.GOV info on 2004 Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

A question came up earlier this week about Technical Bulletins (TBs) for the Phaeton (see this thread: Phaeton Recall?). There have been relatively few TBs issued for the Phaeton, considering the overall complexity of the car, and only one of these has been a 'mandatory' TB - meaning, embody it the next time the vehicle comes in for service. All the rest have been issued either to provide additional explanatory and interpretive information, or to address uncommon issues that only affect a small number of Phaetons in the North American fleet.
I think it might be useful if we have a summary of all the TBs that have been issued for the Phaeton, both to make it easier for forum members to find a TB if they are looking for one, and to reassure new owners that there are no 'bogeymen under the bed' so far as Phaeton design and construction are concerned. I'm going to include all the TB's that directly address the Phaeton in this summary, however, I am not going to include TBs that address the entire VW fleet, and include the Phaeton just because it happens to be a VW - for example, TB's that describe how to prepare cars for delivery to the first customer, making sure DRLs work, etc.
I'll start with the newest ones as of this date (end of February 2006) and work back from there. Many of these TBs have already been the subject of discussion elsewhere on the forum, in such cases, I will provide a link to the original discussion.
*00-06-02 Noise Insulation Cover (Lower), Relocating Fasteners and Re-torque Transmission Oil Pan Bolts (BL)* This applies to Phaetons with W12 engines only, and is discussed and documented at this thread: TB 00-06-02 - W12 (only!) Underbody Cover Attachment Modification. It addresses two issues, one a modification of an attachment point for the underbody noise insulation cover (W12 only), the other the need to retorque transmission pan attachment bolts for the 5 speed transmission installed on the W12 Phaeton. This TB is not 'urgent', in the sense that it addresses any deficiency of design, but it is mandatory, and should be carried out the next time a W12 is in for service.
*01-06-02 Fuel, Poor Quality * This addresses the problems some W12 owners have had with the engine starting and then stalling if it is started when warm. It only affects owners who live in the Chicago - Milwaukee area, who are obliged to use fuel that is formulated from corn. The discussion of W12 starting problems, references to various government testimony that identify the cause of the problem, and VW's response in the form of a TB can all be found here: W12 engine - hesitant start after running for a while....
*57-06-02 Battery, Remote Key Verification* This one explains how to check the voltage of the battery in the key fob. This is not a big concern for Phaeton owners, because the Phaeton checks the voltage of the battery in the key fob every time you use it, and you will see an advisory message (Key Battery Low) on the instrument cluster when the battery reaches the end of its life. The discussion and TB are here: Key battery gone South?
*72-05-05 Front and Rear Seat, Lumbar Support Squeaking* An updated TB that addresses the very rare and uncommon problem of the the lumbar support making a squeaking noise when it operates. If you have this problem, you will hear a repetitive squeak when you operate the 'seatback massage' function on either the front or rear seats. Discussion and TB (including the updated version, which just adds information for 2006 models, nothing new) can be found here: Seat Comfort, TB 72-05-05 Lumbar Support Lubrication to stop squeak.
*27-05-06 Intervention Load Management on the Phaeton* This provides troubleshooting guidance only, and does not mandate any modifications to the vehicle. Thoroughly discussed at this post: TB: Intervention Load Management on the Phaeton.
*C-90-04-01 Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster* There are two TBs out on this subject. The first one, C-90-04-01 dated July 16, 2004 provides a quick fix (pulling and replacing two fuses) that will get you back on the road in 5 minutes - not that this problem affects drivability of the car in any way. The second TB - 90-05-04, dated July 8, 2005 provides a permanent fix that is carried out by flash-updating the software in the instrument cluster via telediagnosis. Note that the flash update is only needed if the car exhibits the distortion problem - nothing is gained by flash-updating a car that has no problems. Both TB's and a discussion of the problem can be found here: TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24).
*90-05-05 Clock Runs Too Slow, Too Fast, or Doesn't Run at All* A very small number of Phaetons - about 300 in all - could have a problem with the analogue clock on the dashboard losing a few minutes a week. An even smaller number of Phaetons might have a problem with the clock running too fast. The fix for both problems (a software update) is described here: TB: Phaeton Technical Bulletin 90-05-05 "Clock Runs Too Slow". 
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:48 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NHTSA.GOV info on 2004 Phaetons (PanEuropean)*

Some new TB's were released recently. None of these are Phaeton specific, they apply to all Volkswagen products, and for this reason, will appear if someone does a search for TB's applicable to the Phaeton. 
*94-06-02 - Exterior Lights, Moisture Accumulation* discusses occasional condensation that can appear within exterior lamp assemblies. There is more information about this, as well as a PDF copy of the TB, at this thread: There's fog in my foglight...
*01-06–01 - Engine Control Module (ECM), DO NOT Replace for These Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTCs)* is just an update of a TB that was originally published as *01-04-14* (same title) on June 22, 2004. There's nothing of interest to us as owners in that one, it just reminds technicians that certain ECM fault codes are indicative of faults detected outside of the ECU, and for this reason, the ECU should not be suspected when diagnosing and troubleshooting these faults.
*37-05–01 - Automatic Transmission, Repairing* is an update and reissue of *37-02-04* (same title) originally published Dec. 12, 2002. The TB doesn't provide any information or guidance, it is a questionnaire that should be completed whenever a customer has concerns about the performance of their transmission. I think the idea here is that by doing a better job of exactly defining what the concern is, the probability of getting the concern fixed will increase. I have attached a copy of it below, if anyone has any concerns or complaints regarding the function of a transmission, it might be a good idea to download and print this questionnaire, and fill it out as much as possible before bringing the vehicle to the dealership.
*69-06–03 - Airbag Module Color Code Identification and Coding* is of no interest to us as owners - it just provides guidance to the technician to ensure that the correct part is selected whenever an airbag component needs to be replaced. I only mention it here because it applies to all VW products, and as a result, might show up in a list if someone makes a search of TBs that apply to the Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got a new one (or at least I think I do) to report:

TSB v9704 07 (97274100) Rear Lid Harness.
Basically, the wiring harness between my trunk (04 v8, no tech pkg) and the main body came loose and got caught outside the rear trunk lid (slamming into the rear glass and cracking it). It was covered as a warranty repair, and this is the second phaeton this particualr dear has had with the problem. I was told VW has created an imporved harness part, which is what they installed after they replaced the rear glass. FYI.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mkerr)*

Hi Michael:
Good catch, thanks for picking up on that one. The TB was mentioned before here on the forum, but I forgot to include it in the list above. There is a reference to it in the forum Table of Contents, at the very bottom, as Trunk Lid Wiring Harness replacement (VAS 1978 Repair Kit). I have now added the actual TB, in PDF form, to that post.
Please be aware that this TB does not call for any extraordinary inspection or repair of the wiring harness, nor does it identify any deficiency in the wiring harness. It is just an announcement to the technicians that VW has made a 'repair kit' available (the aft portion of the harness only), in case the harness in the trunk lid ever needs to be replaced. Prior to the introduction of this repair kit in 2004, if the trunk lid harness was damaged (for example, as a result of a rear end collision), the technician had to order the complete wiring harness that served the aft end of the car - a huge and very expensive part. Now, they can order only the portion they need - two different types of repair kit are needed.
What I am trying to say is that it would be wrong to associate the presence of a TB with an assumption of a defect. Although some TB's deal with 'known problem areas', many TB's are used to only to disseminate information, for example, as this one.

_Quote, originally posted by *mkerr* »_I was told VW has created an improved harness part, which is what they installed after they replaced the rear glass. FYI.

No, your dealer misinformed you. There is no 'improvement' of any kind here. The only difference between the repair kit (replacement harness) that this TB describes and the original harness installed when the car was built is this: The original harness that serves the trunk lid is part of the main wiring harness of the car, a monsterous set of wires that goes all the way up to the dashboard of the car. The repair kit introduces two smaller pieces that have been 'carved off' the main wiring harness, so that the dealer doesn't have to buy the entire main wiring harness just to replace the portion of it that serves the trunk lid.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is a link to an older discussion thread that contains TB 68-05-01, 'Rear Door Sunshade, Repairing Broken Handle': Some minor wear & tear during the first month of ownership.. For your convenience, I have also attached the original TB as a PDF file on the bottom of this post.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here's an older TB, number 91-04-01, Compact Disc (CD) Player/Changer Displays ERR Code 1. It is not Phaeton specific, it applies to all VW products that have a CD changer installed. The information is pretty basic and would actually apply to any CD player - automotive, portable, or domestic. I'm only posting it here to keep the list of TB's complete.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

If you have not already done so, please read this post that I made in the Eos forum: Volkswagen Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use. This will give you an important overview of how the TB process works, and help ensure that all of us here on the forum maintain the co-operative and cordial relations that we enjoy with Volkswagen.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* A related post that summarizes the technical bulletins that really should be applied to NAR Phaetons - about half a dozen of them.
Rear Cabin and Interior Trunk Lights not working after service visit


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

There is a TB out to address corrosion on the window trim panels (B pillar trim) on early production 2004 Phaetons. You can find a discussion about the topic here: TB 66-06-02 - Exterior Pillar Trim Corrosion on Phaeton Doors.
Only a small number of cars have encountered this problem, which was caused by errors in the preparation of the substrate by the external supplier that produced these panels. This is NOT a recommended update, and it does not apply to the whole fleet - the panels should only be replaced if corrosion is evident.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is a link to a discussion about a mandatory TB - in this case, a TB that explains how to carry out a campaign, or Required Vehicle Update (RVU).
The TB number is 27-06-02, entitled "No Start, Load Intervention Faults, Electrical Consumers Not Functioning Properly (OH)". It mandates replacement of any battery controllers that have an A or B part number suffix with an improved controller that has a C or higher suffix.
Here's the link: Electrical Problems - Includes TB 27-06-02, RVU (Campaign OH).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just for archival (housekeeping) purposes, here is a link to a post that describes TB 55-06-01, entitled _Automatic Trunk Hydraulic Unit (Pump assembly) and Hydraulic Lines, Checking / Replacing (OF)_. This is a RVU (required vehicle update), and has a Campaign code (OF) attached to it. In plain language, this means that as owners, we don't have to be too concerned about getting this done, because an alert will pop up on the computer at your VW dealership if this TB applies to your Phaeton.
The TB only applies to very early production 2004 Phaetons that have a VIN ending in 7666 or lower *and *are equipped with a power opening and closing trunk. It is possible that this may apply to MY 2003 Phaetons in the ROW (Rest of World) market - check with your VW dealer to be sure. If you are in the ROW, be aware that the TB number and Campaign number referenced here only applies in NAR - there is a different numbering system used for product updates and service bulletins outside of North America.
Here's the link: click here.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

This particular TB falls into the same category as the warnings on the side of a coffee cup that say "Caution, Contents are Hot". However, just in case anyone is looking for it, here is is. It is TB 92-06-04 entitled "Customer States Windshield Wipers Streak or Smear". Trust me, it ain't worth clicking on.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here's another TB that I am attaching 'just for the record', in case anyone needs it in the future. It does not address a defect, it just provides the VW technicians with guidance about how to clean out windshield washer nozzles (jets) that might have become plugged with dirt and do not provide a proper spray pattern. It is generic and applies to all VW products, it is not Phaeton specific.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* A related discussion about 'batch updating' of software on MY 2004 and older Phaetons: Flickering dash lights problem


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related discussion about software upgrades (be aware that not all software upgrades are 'campaigns' or 'recalls', nor are all necessary): Software Upgrades


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm going to post all of the various campaigns and technical solutions (TP, or Technische Problemlösung in German) that I have in my archive here, just for the purpose of future reference.

The vast majority of these publications were issued prior to 2006. Campaigns that have a 4 character code, such as 66D4 or similar, are only applicable to the ROW (Rest of World) market - in other words, these campaigns were not issued within the North American Region (NAR). That notwithstanding, in most cases VW of America published their own Technical Bulletins that, for the most part, consisted of excerpts from the ROW campaigns.

The key to understanding the relationship between the ROW campaigns and the NAR TBs is to appreciate that a ROW campaign was a mandatory activity that was automatically carried out when the vehicle came into the dealership for scheduled service, whereas a NAR TB was normally only carried out when the customer complained of the problem described in the TB.

Occasionally (rarely), VW of America would issue their own campaign (a mandatory service action that should have been embodied into the car when it next came in for scheduled service). NAR campaigns were typically identified by two letter codes, for example, campaign OH.

If one makes a very detailed study and comparison between NAR and ROW publications, it will become apparent that the ROW campaigns and TS generally precede the NAR campaigns and TB. It is very, very rare for the NAR to generate a campaign or TB that does not have antecedents in a ROW campaign or TP. When this does happen (once in a blue moon), it is usually the result of something that is very unique to NAR - for example, problems arising from gasoline refineries in the Midwestern United States putting too much ethanol into fuel, etc.

As of this date (end of 2011), it would be very unrealistic to expect that any VW dealer would carry out a campaign or embody a TS / TP on a MY 2006 or earlier production vehicle without the customer paying full price for parts and labour. So, please appreciate that I am posting these documents here for reference purposes only, not to suggest that anyone should print one off and go to the local dealer and expect them to do the work free of charge because a problem was identified sometime in the long distant past.

Finally (this is important!), you must make a distinction between the ROW campaigns and TP, and the NAR campaigns and TS. In some cases, the ROW documents will not be applicable to the NAR vehicles because certain options and features were not offered on the NAR vehicles (solar sunroof, traffic advisories, diesel engines, etc., although this list is not exhaustive).

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

More of the same. You may need to hover over some of the documents with your mouse to see what the title of the document is.

Michael
View attachment Software Flash Quick Update.pdf


View attachment TT 96-10-04SS Rear Door KESSY Adaptation.pdf


View attachment TT 87-07-93 Air Conditioner Shutoff Codes.pdf


View attachment Phaeton Software Flash List.pdf


View attachment TB 2025707 v911107 Nav Software Flash.pdf


----------

